# Flipping throttle on Yamaha 703. No pinky trim tilt



## bwolfjohnson (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi all

I have noticed a lot of skiffs with a starboard side, console mounted throttle like the Yamaha 703/704. This places the trim tilt on the pinky rather than the thumb.

I have seen the steps to switch the throttle around but wondering why more people don’t do this?

I would like to tackle this problem over the winter. Has anyone successfully done this??


----------



## bwolfjohnson (Oct 20, 2021)

Here is a screenshot of the procedure.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Whats wrong with your pinky 🤔😁 🤡

All kidding aside i see what you mean and dont see why it dont come that way as it seems more user friendly 👍😎


----------



## bwolfjohnson (Oct 20, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Whats wrong with your pinky 🤔😁 🤡
> 
> All kidding aside i see what you mean and dont see why it dont come that way as it seems more user friendly 👍😎


Right, it seems pretty trivial, however, when running in chop, way better grip on the throttle using the thumb to adjust trim.


----------



## MattGent (Nov 12, 2009)

Its super easy to switch sides, like under an hour your first time (assuming you have the holes drilled already). Just watch the routing of the trim wires so they don't get pinched.


----------



## bwolfjohnson (Oct 20, 2021)

MattGent said:


> Its super easy to switch sides, like under an hour your first time (assuming you have the holes drilled already). Just watch the routing of the trim wires so they don't get pinched.


Matt when you say holes drilled, you mean the mounting holes in the side of the console? Thanks


----------



## MattGent (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes...like if you were switching from console to gunnel mount. Just flipping the handle on existing mounting is trivial.


----------

